# 44, s it better to get tubes unclipped or ivf??



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

hi, i was sterilised 19 ears ago following the birth of my son, 2 years ago decided we wanted to try again. Anyway following a round of ivf got pregnant and gave birth to a beautiful baby boy in may, now i would like to try x1 more time. Do you think i should have y tubes unclipped and try naturally or go for another round of ivf?? i thought i was sure that another round of ivf was best now after reading around a little not so sure. thanx magz xxxxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi I am 44, have just had my first attempt at IVF which failed  . My tubes were clipped 9 years ago after my DD was born.  Now I am with a new DH we would like a family of our own.  I was advised to go for IVF as it was safer due to ectopic.  The problem is that the success rate for IVF is only 15% at our age, whereas having a tubal reversal is around 30-40%.  We have an appt on 1st March to speak to our Gynae to get advice on which way to go next.  We currently live in Germany and have good Healthcare but I dont think they will pay for the reversal, so have told DH he will be dragged to the bank to get a loan.

I am still in 2 minds tho which way to go.  I did decide after the IVF failed not to do it again as it was so emotionally draining for both of us. I think with the tubal reversal, at least for the same money we will get a chance every month then if I do fall they will scan me early to make sure the egg is in the right place.

It is such a hard decision to make and I think its a personal one.  Hope you can come to the best one for both of you xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi I found this link

http://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/tubal-ligation-reversal



/links


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

thanx ronnie for info. the clinic i use have based my staistics on my individual results and fertility, they`ve given me 30% chance of pregnancy and 20% chance of bringing a baby home. when i went to my gynae consultant he only give me a 10% chance and i have the fishe clips which are the best for removing. I know u get to try every month but for us we decided to go down ivf route. I start tretment in april so keeping everything crossed. hopefully u will find the right decision for both of you and next year we might both be blessed ith what we want. u look after yourself and your partner. thanx again magz xxxxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well Good Luck with your tx, keep me informed on how you get on


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

will do, thanx magz xxxxxx


----------



## BethBC (Feb 28, 2013)

This is so interesting. My situation was very similar- after 3 children, I had tubes tied after the youngest was born (he is now 1. I remarried, and my new husband wanted children, so we consulted with 2 specialists, who both said that IVF had a higher success rate, was less expensive, less invasive, and no healing time (due to surgery). So, we went that route, and now have a two year old. We just finished a second round, which I just found out it was successful. I guess it worked for us, but the posts above really give a good argument for having a reversal.


----------



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Beth* Congratulations on your great story. My gynae has just agreed to refer me for the op, she is going to make sure they check that the tubes are open and that i have no endometriosis. She thinks this might be why I did not fall as I do get pain every month. The bonus is that we get it FREEEEEEE. I am in Germany and we pay for our healthcare, if I was in UK we would have to pay for this.. Will be eternally grateful to her for arranging this and even more so if it works


----------



## BethBC (Feb 28, 2013)

Omg!!! That is SO exciting, Ronnie!!! Good luck, and much love to you on your journey!


----------

